# Singer Hk-100



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Does anyonr know anything about the singer hk-100 machine? I located one on ebay and it looks good and is listed as new and still in the box. 

Thanks, Brenda


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

It is an 8 mm plastic bed 120 needles. It probably does not do patterning - but you can hand manipulate stitches. This is info on http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/StudioSilverReedHistory.php This site might have more info if you want to research. Would be a great machine to learn machine knitting on if it is in good condition. I learned on the LK150.  Ann


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. The information was a great help.

Brenda


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Even if it is listed as new, it will need a new sponge bar, as these deteriorate over time, and this machine was manufactured a long time ago. You can buy a new one from www.theknittingcloset.com

Check on the price for this (with shipping), and figure if it's still a good deal with the price of the machine and shipping.

Also, ask if the manual and all of the tools shown in the manual are included.

Ask where it's been stored all this time, and if there is any rust on the needles. If it's been stored inside (such as under a bed or in a closet), it's probably in good shape. If it's been stored in an attic, basement, etc., it may be very dusty, or have become warped from heat or dampness.

It's a nice machine. I have one and use it a lot. I also like to use it to assemble hand-knit items so I have perfect, neat seams.


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. I will ask the seller. This is all new to me.

Brenda


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

If that one doesn't work out, I also have a Singer 100 that I want to sell. Used just once.
I bought it off of E-Bay, but since I also have the LK150 (which isn't for sale) I won't be using this one. If I sell this one, that would cut me down to only 
6 knitting machines in my house. THAT'S EITHER STUPID OR RIDICULOUS!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

If that one doesn't work out, I also have a Singer 100 that I want to sell. Used just once.
I bought it off of E-Bay, but since I also have the LK150 (which isn't for sale) I won't be using this one. If I sell this one, that would cut me down to only 
6 knitting machines in my house. THAT'S EITHER STUPID OR RIDICULOUS!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. I just won the bid on the singer. I will probably need a lot of help whe it arrives.

Brenda


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Help. I received my singer hk100 machine today and guess what? The carriage bed was so rough that it popped 4 little pieces off that fit where the carriage attaches to the knitting bed. It does not look too serious, but I am hurt and disappointed. Everything looked new and was still in the plastic packaging. There was no dvd and the instruction book is very, very limited in instructions. Any suggestions before I start crying?

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## sewnsew43 (May 5, 2013)

Did you get your machine working? It sounds like it may have been the "gate pegs" that broke and unless you use the full bed it should be pk. As for the rough pass with the carriage it sounds like the needles are jumping which is caused by a worn sponge bar. The bar holds the needles down on the bed as you knit and you would also be able to tip the machine and the needles should not fall forward toward the edge of the bed if the bar is doing it's job.
If you look at either end of the machine you will see a slot that is under the rail where the stitch numbers are shown and that is where the sponge bar is located. If the slot is empty the bar is not there. If there is a small tab in the slot then push one end and the bar will come out the other enough to grab and pull it. Once it is out examine it and see if the sponge is flattened or puffy compared to the bar itself. It should be puffy and if it is not then it needs to be replaced. As of now I am having trouble finding replacements. It would be wise to clean and oil the carriage since these machines are very old(even new) and they dry out. They were made sometime in the mid 80's. Hope this helps. Keep me posted and don't cry. There is not much that can go wrong with these machines.


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. I got it to work. I found where the sponge bar is located, but I was afraid to take it out. Since the carriage is gliding smoothly, I wont bother it right now. I want to make something because I am really excited. I guess a scarf might the simplest. Wish me luck.

Brenda


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can anyone help me with casting on on the singer hk100 machine? Are there any videos available for tutorials? I can knit so far and the weight comes from the yarn 

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

bwilk48 said:


> Can anyone help me with casting on on the singer hk100 machine? Are there any videos available for tutorials? I can knit so far and the weight comes from the yarn
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brenda


http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html 
:thumbup: Ann


----------



## bwilk48 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you so much. This was truly a great help.

Brenda


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

You're welcome! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Laurathepanhead (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you still have your Singer HK- 100 for sale? If so what is your price and what would the shipping be??  thanks!


----------



## Laurathepanhead (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi! Im looking to buy a singer hk 100 since I am making lots of hats to sell to raise money for a mission trip Im going on. I figure that it will be worth the money to save me 4hours of knitting per hat (at least). If you see any for sale for around $100 please let me know  thanks


----------



## SharonMcN (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi -- In response to your comment about the HK-100 -- I'm looking for a replacement carriage for my HK-100. I broke a plastic piece off the one I've used for years. Is yours still for sale? Carriage only or the full machine.


----------



## grama 58 (Jul 13, 2016)

Could anyone tell me were I could find the bed for a singer knitting machine hk100


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

bwilk48 said:


> Can anyone help me with casting on on the singer hk100 machine? Are there any videos available for tutorials? I can knit so far and the weight comes from the yarn
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brenda


There should have been some books that came with it. I'm surprised. I have the HK100 and it includes the instruction manual and 3 pattern books. I believe you can download the instruction manual and print it out. Best of luck.


----------

